# Python Deep Learning Problem



## EmmaM95 (20. Nov 2018)

Hallo Leute, ich muss ein Deep Learning System zum Laufen bringen. Leider bin ich im programmieren eine 0 und weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich das machen soll.

Ich muss nichts selber programmieren, sondern nur einen schon vorhandenen Code ausführen.

Hier ist der Link:
https://github.com/dawei6875797/Fac...d-Conditional-Generative-Adversarial-Networks

Ich muss dieses System auf meine eigene Daten anwenden, aber ich weiß nicht wie. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich vorgehen muss?


----------



## Senftube (20. Nov 2018)

Sorry,

"nur einen schon vorhandenen Code" und "im programmieren eine 0" ist schon eine sehr hohe
Herausforderung für dich. Und auch GitHub ?
Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Wie sehen denn deine Daten aus oder was sind das für Daten ?


----------



## EmmaM95 (20. Nov 2018)

Senftube hat gesagt.:


> Sorry,
> 
> "nur einen schon vorhandenen Code" und "im programmieren eine 0" ist schon eine sehr hohe
> Herausforderung für dich. Und auch GitHub ?
> Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Wie sehen denn deine Daten aus oder was sind das für Daten ?



Also ich erkläre es dir mal:
Bei Github ist ein Neuronales Netz, das Gesichter altern lässt. Ich muss das Netz mit Hilfe eines gpu zum Laufen bringen. Das System muss trainiert und dann getestet werden. Ich muss dieses System nutzen, um meine eigenen Bilder altern zu lassen. Diese Daten sind Bilder. Ich habe aber sowas noch nie gemacht und weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen soll. Deshalb frage ich, ob mir jemand erklären kann wie ich da vorgehen muss.

Ich verstehe auch nicht was du meinst mit "Das passt alles nicht zusammen".


----------



## thecain (21. Nov 2018)

Auf github steht ja was du tun sollst.


----------



## EmmaM95 (21. Nov 2018)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Auf github steht ja was du tun sollst.



Ja das sehe ich auch. Ich weiß aber nicht wo ich das machen soll. Wo kann ich das den ausführen?


----------



## Javinner (21. Nov 2018)

EmmaM95 hat gesagt.:


> Ja das sehe ich auch. Ich weiß aber nicht wo ich das machen soll. Wo kann ich das den ausführen?





> Please follow the instructions to run the code


 README.md


----------



## mihe7 (21. Nov 2018)

EmmaM95 hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann ich das den ausführen?


Würde mal sagen: in der Shell/Eingabeaufforderung

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich aus dem Readme auch nicht wirklich schlau geworden bin. So wie ich das sehe, ist dort angegeben, mit welchen Befehlen man das Model trainiert/testet. Wie man das gelernte Model auf eigene Bilder anwendet, sehe ich dagegen nicht, vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu blind/doof.


----------



## EmmaM95 (21. Nov 2018)

Das Problem ist ich weiß noch nicht mal welches Programm ich hierfür benutzen soll. Ich verstehe schon welchen Befehl ich ausführen soll. Ich hab das jetzt in google colab versucht aber es funktioniert nicht


----------

